# Goetzville UP



## woodedareas (Nov 10, 2008)

I was offered some hunting property near Goetzville Michigan....near the St Mary's River. I can not find anyone that has information regarding hunting for deer, bear etc. I don't believe it is near any national forests so I thought before I pursue it any further, I would reach out and ask if anyone has any information about hunting or wildlife in this far eastern part of the UP. The name of a bait or hunting store anywhere up there would be helpful.I do know fishing in the St Mary's River is considered very good.


----------



## redneckman (Dec 7, 2005)

Do you like duck hunting? That would be a great place to have a camp for duck hunting.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

woodedareas said:


> I was offered some hunting property near Goetzville Michigan....near the St Mary's River. I can not find anyone that has information regarding hunting for deer, bear etc. I don't believe it is near any national forests so I thought before I pursue it any further, I would reach out and ask if anyone has any information about hunting or wildlife in this far eastern part of the UP. The name of a bait or hunting store anywhere up there would be helpful.I do know fishing in the St Mary's River is considered very good.



Contact the Raber Area Sportsmen's Club with your questions.


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

I would look at the DNR deer hunting stats for the last 5-10 years to get an idea about Chippewa County deer kill per square mile.
Bear hunting stats are also available for each unit.

L & O


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Liver and Onions said:


> I would look at the DNR deer hunting stats for the last 5-10 years to get an idea about Chippewa County deer kill per square mile.
> 
> Bear hunting stats are also available for each unit.
> 
> ...



Good point. You can also contact the Soo's biologist and ask him to email you copies of the UP Deer Camp survey Results. Very informative information but local condition can trump DMU data. Request results for multiple years.

Snow is starting to leave the area, put some boots on the ground. Here's today's snow map.


----------



## Forest Meister (Mar 7, 2010)

Liver and Onions said:


> I would look at the DNR deer hunting stats for the last 5-10 years to get an idea about Chippewa County deer kill per square mile.
> Bear hunting stats are also available for each unit.
> 
> L & O


The stats will certainly give a picture of general kill but it certainly will not give an accurate picture of most areas in particular. Chippewa is the second largest country in the state and the habitat varies wildly. So does the snowfall. In parts of the L. Superior snow belt, especially in the jack pine areas of the NW, I would venture a guess that the harvest might accurately be measured in square miles/kill rather than kill/sq mi. In no way can that heavy snow country where snowmobilers are still having a good time, be compared to the farm country in the SE parts of the county where the fields are about bare and the deer are feeding in the open areas.



woodedareas said:


> I was offered some hunting property near Goetzville Michigan....near the St Mary's River. I can not find anyone that has information regarding hunting for deer, bear etc. I don't believe it is near any national forests so I thought before I pursue it any further, I would reach out and ask if anyone has any information about hunting or wildlife in this far eastern part of the UP. The name of a bait or hunting store anywhere up there would be helpful.I do know fishing in the St Mary's River is considered very good.


The nearest sport shop is in Detour, the next zip code over. It's called North Country Sports.

No national forests within thirty or forty miles but no matter where you are there are thousands of acres of State of Michigan land within a few minutes drive.

If the property is near some of the farm fields in the Goetzville area it has a high potential for being good to excellent deer hunting. If it is in the infamous Gogomain Swamp I would be careful. Property in that area has rotated ownership for the last 30 or so years, ever since Kimberly Clark broke it into smaller blocks and sold it off at fire sale prices. Bear in the Gogomain is another matter entirely. Lots of bears in that almost impenetrable area. I think it is the only area east of I-75 that still has a population of spruce grouse, if that tells you anything.

Ruffed grouse hunting is fair to great depending on the habitat, of course, but the SoM has been doing a lot of cutting over the last 25+years so there is young aspen to be found. Private people have also been doing a lot of cutting too. Good squirrel habitat is patchy and the only bunnies are snowshoes.

Good ducks on the river once you get to know it and as you are aware the fishing in the area can be pretty good at the right time in the right places.

Whatever you do, check it out in person! One more thing: Up here, if it ain't at least 40 acres, it ain't really hunting land! FM


----------

